
Men are showing up to the Wing and women are pissed - eplanit
https://nypost.com/2019/12/17/men-are-showing-up-to-the-wing-and-women-are-pissed/
======
JSeymourATL
> The San Francisco location, numerous members tell The Post, “is really bad —
> like, filled with tech bros.”

Hilarious!

------
sharemywin
“I think they’re just losers,” she says of the male plus-ones. “Or cucked
boyfriends. It’s a legal fluke.”

I would find the blinding ignorance of hypocrisy amusing if it weren't so sad.

